# New 9F gmt SBGN019 SBGN021 SBGN023



## ffnc1020

Just saw this on Instagram, anyone has info about these?

Edit: adding pictures back after official announcement.


----------



## aalin13

Thanks for sharing, first time I've seen this.

Looks like a similar case to the SBGA403, which I quite like.


----------



## Domo

God bless that case shape - I'm a huge fan. Vintagey, 4'o clock crown, and a straight bracelet end-link fit. NOICE.


----------



## deepsea03

Looks like the case on my SBGX341 which I love. Will definitely look more closely at these. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CydeWeys

WTF is going on? Is that *ten *new GS models within the past 24 hours?!


----------



## CydeWeys

That SBGN019 is giving me strong Rolex Coke vibes (and it's my favorite of these 3).


----------



## dayandnight

Grand seiko is doing a full on 2021 releaseso many options..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sensejae

Love the 4 o clock crown and case design! Not sure about the 4 o clock date! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74

Well these are very interesting!! Looking forward to more information about case size and some higher quality photos. I’m on the lookout for a sporty GS GMT and these could definitely be an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled

Oh wow, definitely interested in these. Hope more information comes out soon. 

Was interested in a SBGN003 but wasn't crazy about the case design.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

was very close to pull on sbgn003 but dislikes the uber glossy dial. now am eyeing the sbgn019.


----------



## bjn74

Nasir Kasmani said:


> was very close to pull on sbgn003 but dislikes the uber glossy dial. now am eyeing the sbgn019.


Same for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brent L. Miller

Look forward to seeing these in the flesh.


----------



## duckmcf

Excellent. Three more GMT’s with what look like fixed bezels.
Their catalogue is a little light on for those...

sic...


----------



## chillwill120

duckmcf said:


> Excellent. Three more GMT's with what look like fixed bezels.
> Their catalogue is a little light on for those...
> 
> sic...


I assume these will replace the current 9f GMTs with fixed bezels.


----------



## Ginseng108

These are quite nice! And I agree, 4 o'clock crown with 3 o'clock date is a better design. As excited as I am about these and the new Seasons...this must mean new sport divers are coming. This is what I'm really waiting for!


----------



## MickCollins1916

I just picked up (for the second time, after selling my first to a member here and missing the watch) the SBGN005...so what better time to kick the tires on another fixed-bezel HAQ GMT! 

I’m definitely excited to see better pics and get more info when it becomes available. The colors in the pics are intriguing and I dig the 4o’clock crown. I’m looking forward to learning more about these guys.


----------



## Imagestreet

These look very nice - I thought it was the same case as the new SBGX341/SBGX343 on first glance, but after a bit of very rough photoshop on one of these low quality images, by matching the size of the GS logo, it looks like the case has different shaped lugs, and is perhaps a little bigger than the SBGX line - I'd say roughly 1mm to 2mm longer lug to lug length (SBGX341/3 is 45.3mm), and maybe 0.5 to 1mm bigger case size (SBGX341/3 is 40mm). Great if true - but difficult to judge from a low quality image so far so judge for yourself!  Also I can't tell from the image whether the SBGN023 Limited Edition is brown, grey or green dial - any ideas?


----------



## Barbababa

ffnc1020 said:


> Just saw this on Instagram, anyone has info about these?


why not just ask @yonsson ?


----------



## todoroki

These look promising, and is it just me or does the case shape harken back to the 1970s Seiko 6139 SpeedTimers.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Greetings folks!

I removed the images of these beauties because they violate a current press embargo. Once they are formally announced by GS the images may be restored. 

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

CMSgt Bo said:


> Greetings folks!
> 
> I removed the images of these beauties because they violate a current press embargo. Once they are formally announced by GS the images may be restored.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.


good thing i have screenshot the pics


----------



## ffnc1020

todoroki said:


> These look promising, and is it just me or does the case shape harken back to the 1970s Seiko 6139 SpeedTimers.


Definitely more like the LM 5606 case than 6139.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

CMSgt Bo said:


> Greetings folks!
> 
> I removed the images of these beauties because they violate a current press embargo. Once they are formally announced by GS the images may be restored.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.


anyone have any ideas how long is the press embargo?


----------



## Imagestreet

My question has been answered here on the 023 and it's not green. The lineup includes black with red stripe, blue (with white stripe), and black with yellow stripe colours. The 023 is expected to be the high(er) accuracy model with +/- 5spy accuracy and therefore will be more expensive. Case size is anticipated to be 40mm.


----------



## deepsea03

Imagestreet said:


> My question has been answered here on the 023 and it's not green. The lineup includes black with red stripe, blue (with white stripe), and black with yellow stripe colours. The 023 is expected to be the high(er) accuracy model with +/- 5spy accuracy and therefore will be more expensive. Case size is anticipated to be 40mm.


Thank you, I really like the 023


----------



## natrmrz

I think that SBGN021 is the sporty GS I’ve been waiting for. Like all of us, can’t wait to see some real photos of these guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108

Anyone have some photos to post in this thread?


----------



## ffnc1020

Ginseng108 said:


> Anyone have some photos to post in this thread?


Mods will remove them as press embargo hasn't lift yet.


----------



## Ginseng108

ffnc1020 said:


> Mods will remove them as press embargo hasn't lift yet.


Doh. Still?!
I guess I'll wait. Although a sporty GS is what I'm looking for. 2021 could continue to be a bonanza year.


----------



## silentmask

Saw a photo from Japanese Twitter, I cannot wait to see the full specs on these. Really interested in the SBGN019 and SBGN023.


----------



## ispeshaled

I wonder if GS will drop these when Rolex announces the new Explorer 2 this week??


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Do we think this is being officially revealed soon? Anyone willing to share the pictures privately?


----------



## Lugan

silentmask said:


> Saw a photo from Japanese Twitter, I cannot wait to see the full specs on these. Really interested in the SBGN019 and SBGN023.


Do you remember what the color of the SBGN023 is? The low-resolution pics make it look like the hands are gold and maybe the dial is brown. But one other person said it is yellow on black. Do you recall from the pics you saw? Thanks


----------



## silentmask

I actually went to an AD and asked about this, the guy told me they might release the info this month (really hoping what he said is true). 

The SBGN023 is hard to tell with the low res picture. To me it looks like gold on black given is a limited edition.


----------



## Akkis

Has this been confirmed? Im confused why GS would do this, it would basically cannibalize their SBGE line that was recently released.


----------



## Dan GSR

yes, AD already has the price list for the SKU


----------



## Dan GSR

silentmask said:


> The SBGN023 is hard to tell with the low res picture. To me it looks like gold on black given is a limited edition.


same colors as the eagle


----------



## bibbibart

Dan GSR said:


> same colors as the eagle


I have just seen a high res. photo of SBGN023:


high Eagle resemblance
however different:
it is gold on BLACK not brown
golden logo, „Grand Seiko" and „GMT"
golden GMT hand
the dial is beautiful - it is like in the Eagle, however the lines are straight (just like in SBGY003) and not curved like in the Eagle.

No golden star as for the high accuracy quartz models...


----------



## deepsea03

bibbibart said:


> I have just seen a high res. photo of SBGN023:
> 
> 
> high Eagle resemblance
> however different:
> it is gold on BLACK not brown
> golden logo, „Grand Seiko" and „GMT"
> golden GMT hand
> the dial is beautiful - it is like in the Eagle, however the lines are straight (just like in SBGY003) and not curved like in the Eagle.
> 
> No golden star as for the high accuracy quartz models...


Thank you for the clarification, have a great week


----------



## munichblue

Akkis said:


> Has this been confirmed? Im confused why GS would do this, it would basically cannibalize their SBGE line that was recently released.


Quartz wouldn't cannibalize a Spring Drive Series.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

gosh, Grand Seiko is really fannying about with the release.


----------



## Chingoo

bibbibart said:


> I have just seen a high res. photo of SBGN023:
> 
> 
> high Eagle resemblance
> however different:
> it is gold on BLACK not brown
> golden logo, „Grand Seiko" and „GMT"
> golden GMT hand
> the dial is beautiful - it is like in the Eagle, however the lines are straight (just like in SBGY003) and not curved like in the Eagle.
> 
> No golden star as for the high accuracy quartz models...


Share with us...!! Consumers are not under any embargo...


----------



## Kakemonster

Anything new on these releases?


----------



## singularityseven

Kakemonster said:


> Anything new on these releases?


There's two teasers in this video:





The censored sections appear to be hiding these watches at 3:30

And you can see the three models in the catalog at 3:35


----------



## Lugan

singularityseven said:


> There's two teasers in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The censored sections appear to be hiding these watches at 3:30
> 
> And you can see the three models in the catalog at 3:35


My Swedish language language skills are nonexistent, but I think I gleaned that there will be an announcement May 9th in some text on the screen after the two time points you mention. Thanks for sharing this video!


----------



## brianinCA

Looking forward to the official release of these!


----------



## Akkis

When are they releasing these models....or even any info.


----------



## Imagestreet

To be announced on May 9th. Original advert indicated they would be released sometime in June 2021


----------



## bibbibart

BTW - looks like the SBGN023 will be quite pricey - based on my source - in Europe it will cost €5.350. Now that is a lot for a quartz.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

bibbibart said:


> BTW - looks like the SBGN023 will be quite pricey - based on my source - in Europe it will cost €5.350. Now that is a lot for a quartz.


any clue on price of sbgn019 and sbgn021?


----------



## singularityseven

bibbibart said:


> BTW - looks like the SBGN023 will be quite pricey - based on my source - in Europe it will cost €5.350. Now that is a lot for a quartz.


Wow that's expensive.


----------



## bibbibart

Nasir Kasmani said:


> any clue on price of sbgn019 and sbgn021?


Nope. I was only given the price of 023.


----------



## ispeshaled

Whoa that would put it just within a few hundred within the Spring Drive version?


----------



## silentmask

That’s a bit much even for a limited edition. Just have to wait for the official release for all 3 models to get a clearer picture on the pricing.


----------



## Kakemonster

I spoke to my AD recently about the pricing and it seems both sbgn019 and sbgn021 will have similar pricing as the limited sbgn023. It seems the majority of new models from GS this year have increased in price.


----------



## brianinCA

Kakemonster said:


> I spoke to my AD recently about the pricing and it seems both sbgn019 and sbgn021 will have the same price as the limited sbgn023. It seems the majority of new models from GS this year have increased in price.


So $6,500 usd? Yikes! Might have to revisit the sbgn003 after all.


----------



## J__D

bibbibart said:


> BTW - looks like the SBGN023 will be quite pricey - based on my source - in Europe it will cost €5.350. Now that is a lot for a quartz.


That's a lot, the article on the previous page suggests closer to €3k. Wonder if they'd get rid of the current sbgn005 or bump that up to 4-5k too


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

Kakemonster said:


> I spoke to my AD recently about the pricing and it seems both sbgn019 and sbgn021 will have the same price as the limited sbgn023. It seems the majority of new models from GS this year have increased in price.


ouch. waited impatiently all these weeks only to find out that this might be out of my allocated budget. thats a big bump from sbgn003/sbgn005.


----------



## bibbibart

J__D said:


> That's a lot, the article on the previous page suggests closer to €3k. Wonder if they'd get rid of the current sbgn005 or bump that up to 4-5k too


Of course I cannot fully exclude the possibility that I'm being fooled by my AD. We'll see on May 9.


----------



## Kakemonster

brianinCA said:


> So $6,500 usd? Yikes! Might have to revisit the sbgn003 after all.


This was just the price indicated by my AD in my local area (Norway/Europe), might not be quite the same in other locations. But I immediately reacted to the fact that it was certainly a steep increase compared to the sbgn003 and 005.


----------



## Kakemonster

J__D said:


> That's a lot, the article on the previous page suggests closer to €3k. Wonder if they'd get rid of the current sbgn005 or bump that up to 4-5k too


I spoke to my AD about this specific issue, and for the time being it didn't seem like a price increase was in works for existing models. But too early to tell I guess.


----------



## bibbibart

Kakemonster said:


> This was just the price indicated by my AD in my local area (Norway/Europe), might not be quite the same in other locations. But I immediately reacted to the fact that it was certainly a steep increase compared to the sbgn003 and 005.


I'm also talking about European prices, so precisely €5.350 may really real...!


----------



## J__D

Wow interesting, wonder how they'll justify that!


----------



## bibbibart

bibbibart said:


> Nope. I was only given the price of 023.


I have just learned the price for 019 & 021.

€4.450 which should be the equivalent of approx. $5.350.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

bibbibart said:


> I have just learned the price for 019 & 021.
> 
> €4.450 which should be the equivalent of approx. $5.350.


😓


----------



## ispeshaled

bibbibart said:


> I have just learned the price for 019 & 021.
> 
> €4.450 which should be the equivalent of approx. $5.350.


Thanks for the info. I guess we'll see once they announce the watches. Still doesn't make sense to be priced so close to the Spring Drive GMTs.


----------



## Kakemonster

bibbibart said:


> I have just learned the price for 019 & 021.
> 
> €4.450 which should be the equivalent of approx. $5.350.


So cheaper than the limited sbgn023 at least, but still quite a leap from the sbgn003 and 005. I guess the ceramic bezel drives up the price somewhat, but still..


----------



## J__D

Chunky increase, I guess they did that with the white birch too, albeit with a new moment. I assume they don't want quartz to be viewed as too much cheaper, probably taking all models up a step, therefore at some point they'll increase the price or drop the 005/3 entirely I guess! It can't be purely ceramic bezel whilst keeping 005/3 pricing level, would hurt the sales of the be set surely.


----------



## MickCollins1916

bibbibart said:


> I'm also talking about European prices, so precisely €5.350 may really real...!





bibbibart said:


> I have just learned the price for 019 & 021.
> 
> €4.450 which should be the equivalent of approx. $5.350.


Aaaaaand, I lost what had been considerable interest. 

Glad to learn this info now, so I don't have sticker shock when the actual release happens!


----------



## entrynmbrv

bibbibart said:


> I have just learned the price for 019 & 021.
> 
> €4.450 which should be the equivalent of approx. $5.350.


What a disappointment.


----------



## Tikiman

Just for the date window GS should reconsider the price on the lower side,it a deal breaker for me big time.
Otherwise it look pretty nice.steep price for what it is.


----------



## singularityseven

I just heard that these will be in the $4000 range in the US. Could just be a rumour, but that does seem more in line with the current pricing strategy of the SBGX341 and SBGX343.


----------



## brianinCA

singularityseven said:


> I just heard that these will be in the $4000 range in the US. Could just be a rumour, but that does seem more in line with the current pricing strategy of the SBGX341 and SBGX343.


$4,000 would be more reasonable. Still an increase from the SBGN01/03/05, but not outrageous.

I guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## bibbibart

If the $4.000 range includes also $4.500, then the provided to me European price could be true. Namely, for the European market the price has to be increased by approx. 19-25% of VAT, depending on the country (and prices in Europe, unlike in the US, are quoted including the tax).


----------



## Fantasio

Leaked pics look great, on the fence about the price though. Really need to see this in real life, HAQ GMT would be a good addition to my collection.


Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## bibbibart

Looks like there'll be no product release this Sunday. So instead, for all those waiting, a little reward below.


----------



## MickCollins1916

bibbibart said:


> Looks like there'll be no product release this Sunday. So instead, for all those waiting, a little reward below.


Nice. Solid dial on that one. Still a pass for me at $4500 or whatever.

But what's with keeping us in suspense on the product release? C'mon, GS, let's get on with it.


----------



## Kakemonster

Is the dial black or brown like the eagle limited? Hard to tell. Hope it is a black dial.


----------



## bibbibart

My guess - its black.


----------



## singularityseven

From the GS9 Newsletter:


----------



## singularityseven

More grabs from the GS9 Website: Sport


----------



## MickCollins1916

singularityseven said:


> From the GS9 Newsletter:
> 
> View attachment 15873387
> 
> 
> View attachment 15873388
> 
> 
> View attachment 15873389


I just saw my notice on this too. The prices are pretty aggressive.

One important thing to note that was unclear (at least to me) previously from the photos on the internet is that all three have the same texture on the dials. 

Here's more info with respect to the features: "40mm in diameter, are rated to 20 bar water resistance, and feature a magnetic resistance rating of 16,000 A/m (approx. 200 gauss), which is roughly three times the more common 4,800 A/m rating (60 gauss)," plus true traveler GMT function.


----------



## bjn74

I really like the look of these. Interesting price point at $4500 though. With the other GS quartz GMTs priced at $3200 it’s a big jump for basically a ceramic bezel and increased magnetic resistance. 

Look forward to hopefully seeing them next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akkis

$4.5L for a quartz. I know they make the best quartz but man is that expensive.


----------



## MickCollins1916

bjn74 said:


> I really like the look of these. Interesting price point at $4500 though. With the other GS quartz GMTs priced at $3200 it's a big jump for basically a ceramic bezel and increased magnetic resistance.
> 
> Look forward to hopefully seeing them next month.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Akkis said:


> $4.5L for a quartz. I know they make the best quartz but man is that expensive.


I previously complained a bit in this thread about the prices on these guys and I still think they're a bit steep.

However, to put it in perspective, the SBGP015 LE is $3,800; my SBGN005 GMT, which I love, was $3,200.

The SBGNx models have ceramic bezels (per the GS website), 20 bar WR (as opposed to 10 bar on my SBGN005, which also has a stainless bezel), additional magnetic resistance, etc.

So the price increase from the SBGP015 to these guys (+ $750 for the non-LE versions) or SBGN005 (+ $1,350) is substantial. There's added value in the newer models in terms of the different case design - assuming different is good to some of us - plus the additional WR, ceramic bezel, etc.

The question is whether the additional value is worth it or not to me, and I'm not sure what I think on that. The delta between the LE version ($5,450) and my current SBGN005 ($3,200) is probably a bridge too far for me.

The new, non-LE models are also 13.1mm thick, and the LE is 13.7mm thick, according to the GS website; my SBGN005 is 12.1mm thick by comparison.

Not clear whether there is a reason the LE would be .6mm thicker than the non-LE versions, or whether that's an error on the website.

*EDIT - the LE version is apparently thicker than the other two, perhaps owing to the 18k YG medallion on the back.


----------



## bjn74

Looks good on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHH

They look fantastic, but they're thicker and notably more expensive. Not a great direction


----------



## Kakemonster

Disappointed by the thickness of the limited edition 😐


----------



## TheJubs

For that kind of cash, they could have at least given us the 9F that's tuned to +/- 5 seconds per year. 

Otherwise, I'm really feeling the watch. And I'm glad that all three are getting that textured dial. I thought only the LE was going to have it. This makes it easier for me to ignore the LE and go for one of the standard models. That price tag is a hard pill to swallow though. Gonna have to sit on it a bit before I pull the trigger...


----------



## BA11

MickCollins1916 said:


> I previously complained a bit in this thread about the prices on these guys and I still think they're a bit steep.
> 
> However, to put it in perspective, the SBGP015 LE is $3,800; my SBGN005 GMT, which I love, was $3,200.
> 
> The SBGNx models have ceramic bezels (per the GS website), 20 bar WR (as opposed to 10 bar on my SBGN005, which also has a stainless bezel), additional magnetic resistance, etc.
> 
> So the price increase from the SBGP015 to these guys (+ $750 for the non-LE versions) or SBGN005 (+ $1,350) is substantial. There's added value in the newer models in terms of the different case design - assuming different is good to some of us - plus the additional WR, ceramic bezel, etc.
> 
> The question is whether the additional value is worth it or not to me, and I'm not sure what I think on that. The delta between the LE version ($5,450) and my current SBGN005 ($3,200) is probably a bridge too far for me.
> 
> The new, non-LE models are also 13.1mm thick, and the LE is 13.7mm thick, according to the GS website; my SBGN005 is 12.1mm thick by comparison.
> 
> Not clear whether there is a reason the LE would be .6mm thicker than the non-LE versions, or whether that's an error on the website.
> 
> *EDIT - the LE version is apparently thicker than the other two, perhaps owing to the 18k YG medallion on the back.


Well said! no doubt the watch looks great in pics, need to checkout in person to get better perspective and to see how the thickness plays out. But, man they are being way too aggressive with these prices. 
And, I am not sure if anyone here encountered that recently the Ad's are not offering the same discounts as they used to on GS (non-LE models).
BTW I love my SBGN005 as well


----------



## Akkis

My only issue is coming at these prices its getting to used SBGE territory which is def. a much better deal.


----------



## jasd

Im glad i pulled the trigger on the sbgn003 now, new paid 2600usd love the new models but way to much


----------



## pbankey

As much as they are beautiful, I can't help but to think this is going to be a tough lesson for GS that's unfolding.

$4.5-$5.5k for a quartz watch over 13mm thick, and almost 14mm for the LE. If these were a reengineered quartz caliber (9FA2 perhaps), I might better understand the price, but this seems to be the wrong direction GS should be going with their lineup.

Also, non-rotating bezel I'm guessing?


----------



## weirdestwizard

They are certainly attractive, that price will hurt though.


----------



## bjn74

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbankey

bjn74 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, this really does look like the SBGE255 and the other variants.

If that's the case, why would anyone want these quartz ones? Historically the quartz versions of GS watches objective advantages with price and slimmer form factor (way less thick). At over 13mm thick and only a few hundred bucks off from a new gray market spring drive GMT version, this feels like it serves such an insignificant niche?


----------



## MickCollins1916

TheJubs said:


> For that kind of cash, they could have at least given us the 9F that's tuned to +/- 5 seconds per year.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm really feeling the watch. And I'm glad that all three are getting that textured dial. I thought only the LE was going to have it. This makes it easier for me to ignore the LE and go for one of the standard models. That price tag is a hard pill to swallow though. Gonna have to sit on it a bit before I pull the trigger...


Well, to put what you're saying in perspective, the difference between the tuning of the 9F in these watches vs the version that's +/- 5 seconds per year, we're talking a difference of +/- _one minute_ every 12 years.

I'm all about getting the most bang for my buck possible, but that difference won't be the reason I pass on these, if I go that route.

I'm totally with you on the dial the black and orange (according to the GS website&#8230;.looks red to me, but whatever) looks excellent, and the textured blue dial is stunning. It would be hard to pick between them!


----------



## MickCollins1916

Akkis said:


> My only issue is coming at these prices its getting to used SBGE territory which is def. a much better deal.


If I was picking between the new quartz model and this guy, which I recently picked up new, wouldn't be close&#8230;


----------



## Brent L. Miller

I think they look great and will certainly get some video/photos up when we get them in stock. Like many others, not a fan of the increased case thickness.


----------



## GSNewbie

I think the quartz models are not bad at all. Visually already pleasing.
The higher case height is probably due to the also greater water resistance as well as the higher insensitivity to magnetism.
So I would assume.
The price, however, is very high for a quartz watch and will certainly keep many from buying a GS quartz, because in this price range, you get a lot of nice automatic watches.
As I see the watches but have luminescence, so of course pictures from the dark would be nice.
However, I would also have liked a higher accuracy.


----------



## Imagestreet

*[EDIT - THE TEXT QUOTED BELOW COPIED FROM THE SEIKO BOUTIQUE WEBSITE HAS SUBSEQUENTLY BEEN MODIFIED TO REMOVE REFERENCES TO A ROTATING BEZEL, AND MULTI- TIME ZONE DISPLAY - PLEASE NOTE THE BEZEL DOES NOT ROTATE ON THESE WATCHES!]*

Interesting from the GS Seiko Boutique website here

_"Combining form and function - the rotating 24-hour bezel simultaneously displays multiple time zones and can be worn in water up to 200m depth, it's highly resistant to shock and perfected for active wear"._

So the USP here over the SBGE is greater robustness, greater accuracy, grab and go capability, a (subjectively) more interesting case shape, and a ceramic bezel which *rotates *so you can track multiple time zones, the latter is new for a 9F GMT! The fact that it rotates (and is also 200m water resistant) also adds credence to the rumour that this case will be used as the platform for the fabled 40mm diver.

The case is beautiful - I also don't mind a bit of height - it adds presence on the wrist to what is after all, a sports watch. Although in typical GS style, they are releasing this sports watch with not only zero 'on the fly' bracelet clasp micro-adjustability, but no micro-adjustability at all - that is simply unacceptable for a 'sports watch' in 2021.

I can't find any confirmed information on whether it's a 20mm bracelet, nor what the lug to lug is. If it's 20mm lug width, and 47 or 48mm lug to lug, then this is going to be great - I really like the look of the coke red one, and the blue is nice as well... £4k is a step up in pricing, but for this case (even without the clasp micro-adjust) I may well go for it.

In terms of the Limited Edition, a slap of gold paint and a gold medallion is not enough in my view to warrant an additional £800 - IMHO this should have been a 5 spy special gold star addition for that price.


----------



## singularityseven

Imagestreet said:


> I can't find any confirmed information on whether it's a 20mm bracelet, nor what the lug to lug is. If it's 20mm lug width, and 47 or 48mm lug to lug, then this is going to be great - I really like the look of the coke red one, and the blue is nice as well... £4k is a step up in pricing, but for this case (even without the clasp micro-adjust) I may well go for it.


The case is the same as the SBGX343/SBGX341 I believe? If so, then the lug width is 20mm.


----------



## AustinAutomatics

Based on what else is out there at similar price points, I'd say they're $1000-1500 overpriced. Seiko as a whole has really increased their prices without putting much into the product. Case in point: my 8-month old SLA037 ($6.4K retail) and SPB151 ($1.5K) are both in Japan for service with the SPB151 making its second trip. The SLA037 is built at the place where Grand Seiko makes watches. 

I love the design of these, but I really dislike Seiko's direction. I won't be buying one.


----------



## Imagestreet

singularityseven said:


> The case is the same as the SBGX343/SBGX341 I believe? If so, then the lug width is 20mm.


No it's slightly longer - the SBGX343 is only 45.3mm lug to lug and has more acute angles - the new SBGN019/21/23 have longer lugs.


----------



## Imagestreet

AustinAutomatics said:


> I love the design of these, but I really dislike Seiko's direction. I won't be buying one.


On the basis of your Seiko automatics repeatedly requiring an onerous level of servicing, you may actually be better off buying a bombproof 9F Grand Seiko quartz


----------



## TheJubs

Imagestreet said:


> Interesting from the GS Seiko Boutique website here
> 
> _"Combining form and function - the rotating 24-hour bezel simultaneously displays multiple time zones and can be worn in water up to 200m depth, it's highly resistant to shock and perfected for active wear"._
> 
> So the USP here over the SBGE is greater robustness, greater accuracy, grab and go capability, a (subjectively) more interesting case shape, and a ceramic bezel which *rotates *so you can track multiple time zones, the latter is new for a 9F GMT! The fact that it rotates (and is also 200m water resistant) also adds credence to the rumour that this case will be used as the platform for the fabled 40mm diver.
> 
> The case is beautiful - I also don't mind a bit of height - it adds presence on the wrist to what is after all, a sports watch. Although in typical GS style, they are releasing this sports watch with not only zero 'on the fly' bracelet clasp micro-adjustability, but no micro-adjustability at all - that is simply unacceptable for a 'sports watch' in 2021.
> 
> I can't find any confirmed information on whether it's a 20mm bracelet, nor what the lug to lug is. If it's 20mm lug width, and 47 or 48mm lug to lug, then this is going to be great - I really like the look of the coke red one, and the blue is nice as well... £4k is a step up in pricing, but for this case (even without the clasp micro-adjust) I may well go for it.
> 
> In terms of the Limited Edition, a slap of gold paint and a gold medallion is not enough in my view to warrant an additional £800 - IMHO this should have been a 5 spy special gold star addition for that price.


Did they already change the description? The link you provided doesn't appear to make any reference to a rotating bezel.

According to the GS9 website, lug to lug is 46.8mm and lug width is 20mm. So the size is pretty good.


----------



## AustinAutomatics

Imagestreet said:


> On the basis of your Seiko automatics repeatedly requiring an onerous level of servicing, you may actually be better off buying a bombproof 9F Grand Seiko quartz


The SLA037 is in for service because the crown won't screw down properly. That's the case.

The SPB151, yeah, that's the movement. But I don't see why the quartz wouldn't be more unreliable than advertised. Better than an automatic? Sure. But needing service in, say, 5 years? I wouldn't bet against it.

Seiko seems like a huge money grab lately.


----------



## Imagestreet

TheJubs said:


> Did they already change the description? The link you provided doesn't appear to make any reference to a rotating bezel.
> 
> According to the GS9 website, lug to lug is 46.8mm and lug width is 20mm. So the size is pretty good.


WTF - You're right - that was a direct copy and paste seconds from the linked seiko boutique page about 20 mins ago, but when I went back via the link after seeing this response the text had subtly changed to remove the reference to a rotating bezel and multi-timezones!!!! Maybe a earlier incorrect page which had been over-written was cached in the server? Weird. In which case forget my reference to rotating bezels - and they are indeed overpriced - sorry 

I'll amend my post above to prevent confusion - thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## MickCollins1916

Imagestreet said:


> WTF - You're right - that was a direct copy and paste seconds from the linked seiko boutique page about 20 mins ago, but when I went back via the link after seeing this response the text had subtly changed to remove the reference to a rotating bezel and multi-timezones!!!! Maybe a earlier incorrect page which had been over-written was cached in the server? Weird. In which case forget my reference to rotating bezels - and they are indeed overpriced - sorry
> 
> I'll amend my post above to prevent confusion - thanks for pointing this out.


Seems like a bit of a confusing roll-out overall in certain respects. That's GS/Seiko for ya.

It makes sense the bezel is fixed. (Not that it's the best choice, but that it's logical, based on what we can see in the pics). There aren't any teeth on the exterior of it, which would make it difficult to grip and rotate.


----------



## base2

Moreover, the numbers on the bezel are not all facing the same direction. This would be an ultra-awkward design if it rotated (and you can see on other GS, if it rotates, the numbers face the same way; if it doesn't rotate, the numbers swap near the bottom so they all face the user).


----------



## Lugan

base2 said:


> Moreover, the numbers on the bezel are not all facing the same direction. This would be an ultra-awkward design if it rotated (and you can see on other GS, if it rotates, the numbers face the same way; if it doesn't rotate, the numbers swap near the bottom so they all face the user).


Isn't another reason a rotating bezel would be awkward is that the 2 colors of the chapter ring already are meant to suggest 12 daylight and 12 night hours, aligned in a fixed way separated at 6am and 6pm (on the 24 hour scale of the bezel)? Rotating bezel would make that fixed coloration non-sensical, right?


----------



## base2

Lugan said:


> Isn't another reason a rotating bezel would be awkward is that the 2 colors of the chapter ring already are meant to suggest 12 daylight and 12 night hours, aligned in a fixed way separated at 6am and 6pm (on the 24 hour scale of the bezel)? Rotating bezel would make that fixed coloration non-sensical, right?


Yeah, great design detail eye  it could possibly make sense if these watches had hour indicators on the rehaut for a 3rd time zone, but they do not.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Consider me perplexed. I have a blue sbge in my drawer. I paid 5500 for it from an AD. They are currently available new for 5k ish and used for 4500 ish. I love the watch. I’m not sure I understand these. The blue one is almost identical. I guess it’s a little more sporty and a little less dressy? So unless these new ones will be going for 20 percent off (3900)? The spring drive makes much more sense. If they priced these at 3500 that’s a different story and would likely clobber the value of the spring drive. Cool watches. Strange pricing. I do like the cleaner look wo the spring drive.


----------



## bjn74

clerkpalmer said:


> Consider me perplexed. I have a blue sbge in my drawer. I paid 5500 for it from an AD. They are currently available new for 5k ish and used for 4500 ish. I love the watch. I'm not sure I understand these. The blue one is almost identical. I guess it's a little more sporty and a little less dressy? So unless these new ones will be going for 20 percent off (3900)? The spring drive makes much more sense. If they priced these at 3500 that's a different story and would likely clobber the value of the spring drive. Cool watches. Strange pricing. I do like the cleaner look wo the spring drive.


Well if you compare just MSRP you're paying about 38% more for the spring drive. That's actually a pretty big difference.

I still think $4500 is too much for the watch but if you can get it for similar discounts as the spring drive it would be pretty attractive.

I actually prefer the quartz design over the spring drive too. I don't like the 5 link bracelet with polished bits, nor the spring drive thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjn74




----------



## brianinCA

Time and Tide posted video footage of the SBGN019 and SBGN021.


----------



## ts298

jasd said:


> Im glad i pulled the trigger on the sbgn003 now, new paid 2600usd love the new models but way to much


May I ask where (US/Japan)? I just paid $3000 for it.

Sad story, it's the second SBGN003 I've bought. My first one was just stolen out of my wife's car. I got the first one from Higuchi for just about what you paid. I just emailed Higuchi and Seiya for a quote, and neither would respond... perhaps because of the COVID issues there or maybe the watch isn't readily available in Japan anymore. I then called several ADs here in the USA, some of which are recommended here, and none would budge from MSRP. One of them told me there are no discounts on GS anymore (???). I finally got my local AD to budge a little bit when I told them I was going to try Japanese sellers to get a discount.

This watch is absolutely incredible, and I'm now super paranoid about losing it again. I'll probably buy a safe and tape an AirTag to it . The new blue and red models are gorgeous... but just too expensive.


----------



## 6L35

I was expecting titanium and a gold star for the LE's price.


----------



## bjn74

ts298 said:


> May I ask where (US/Japan)? I just paid $3000 for it.
> 
> Sad story, it's the second SBGN003 I've bought. My first one was just stolen out of my wife's car. I got the first one from Higuchi for just about what you paid. I just emailed Higuchi and Seiya for a quote, and neither would respond... perhaps because of the COVID issues there or maybe the watch isn't readily available in Japan anymore. I then called several ADs here in the USA, some of which are recommended here, and none would budge from MSRP. One of them told me there are no discounts on GS anymore (???). I finally got my local AD to budge a little bit when I told them I was going to try Japanese sellers to get a discount.
> 
> This watch is absolutely incredible, and I'm now super paranoid about losing it again. I'll probably buy a safe and tape an AirTag to it . The new blue and red models are gorgeous... but just too expensive.


I've nearly bought the 003/005 a couple of times but never quite did. The local (only?) AD here in dallas offered a pretty solid discount.

I like these new models but wish the price was closer to about $3700.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clerkpalmer

bjn74 said:


> I actually prefer the quartz design over the spring drive too. I don't like the 5 link bracelet with polished bits, nor the spring drive thickness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely subjective. The spring drive version feels like a dressy sport watch. Appropriate for business casual and office wear. The new quartz looks more like a sports watch. A little less dressy. So I think it depends on what you are looking for in a watch. I agree the case design is more interesting. Not sure in the bracelet yet. The bracelet on the sbge is quite nice.


----------



## Akkis

clerkpalmer said:


> Definitely subjective. The spring drive version feels like a dressy sport watch. Appropriate for business casual and office wear. The new quartz looks more like a sports watch. A little less dressy. So I think it depends on what you are looking for in a watch. I agree the case design is more interesting. Not sure in the bracelet yet. The bracelet on the sbge is quite nice.


I have the SBGE and while I do love it it is way too thick of a watch. I love the look and the dial in the sun is incredible but damn is it a thick watch.


----------



## bjn74

clerkpalmer said:


> Definitely subjective. The spring drive version feels like a dressy sport watch. Appropriate for business casual and office wear. The new quartz looks more like a sports watch. A little less dressy. So I think it depends on what you are looking for in a watch. I agree the case design is more interesting. Not sure in the bracelet yet. The bracelet on the sbge is quite nice.


Agree - completely subjective. I tried on all 3 of the spring drives and was really impressed. Gorgeous looking watches in the flesh. I really want a spring drive at some point. Just haven't found the one to really click.

I do prefer the more sporty look of the quartz gmt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akkis

If I had to choose a quartz gmt I would still go with the SBGN003. Love the black date wheel, I still have an issue with paying so much for a quartz though.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

I asked locally in Singapore. SBGN003/ 005 can be had for around $3850 sgd. SBGN019/ 021 is $6350 sgd. Thats a huge difference.


----------



## GregoryD

And still with the standard completely non-micro-adjustable clasp...another demerit in my eyes. 

I really like how this one looks, but thickness, price, clasp...so close, yet so far.


----------



## clerkpalmer

Akkis said:


> I have the SBGE and while I do love it it is way too thick of a watch. I love the look and the dial in the sun is incredible but damn is it a thick watch.


It is but it wears a mm or two thinner. I guess that's the trade off for that sweet movement.


----------



## duckmcf

Nasir Kasmani said:


> I asked locally in Singapore. SBGN003/ 005 can be had for around $3850 sgd. SBGN019/ 021 is $6350 sgd. Thats a huge difference.


Interesting&#8230; Here in Australia the SBGN003/005 lists for AU$4600 while the SBNG019/021 lists for AU$6795.

That's a +64.9% delta in Singapore and a 47.7% delta here in Australia, and killer is that neither model has a rotating bezel&#8230;


----------



## NoTimeToLose

I bought a new SBGN009 from an AD last December for A$3500. Brilliant watch, definitely a keeper.


----------



## bibbibart

NoTimeToLose said:


> I bought a new SBGN009 from an AD last December for A$3500. Brilliant watch, definitely a keeper.


Photos please!


----------



## NoTimeToLose

Of course!


----------



## Kakemonster

I was holding off with buying the sbge257 or sbge253 for one of these quartz, but with the increase on both price and thickness I am not so sure anymore. I'll have to the them in person to decide. The limited looks great, but hard to tell by pictures. The one with red (or orange?) GMT hand looks nice, but the red used on the dial seems a bit too much.


----------



## ProdigalGil

I did see these 9F models the other day on the Gs website. My brother wanted to pick up a 9F GMT GS as it was about 1/2 a fraction to the spring drive and and hibeat models and it looks like with these 9F sports model, they are now going to set you back a whopping £4K. I see Seiko capitalising on the up serge interest in GS as "the" alternative GMT.

i'll stick to the spring drive Big Bro where I was able to pick it up for lesser than a 1/4 9F list.









now, if they have a colour rehaut on the spring drives/hibeat....that would be something. That flat bracelet wouldn't be so bad either if interchangeable to the standard rivet version.


----------



## One-Seventy

I quite like the idea of a watch that, once set, you will never hack in your lifetime. The GMT movement allows DST and travel without upsetting timekeeping, and the battery will need changing every three years anyway, at which time the watch will be no more than a few seconds adrift. Between times, the watch will not need adjusting unless to-the-second accuracy is required _every day_.

By comparison, older 9Fs need hacking and resetting every time you change timezones/DST.


----------



## brianinCA

Tried on the SBGN023 at the GS boutique today. It is a nice watch, but I don't love the case shape.

Edit: the more I look at this photo the more I like the watch.


----------



## Snyde

brianinCA said:


> Tried on the SBGN023 at the GS boutique today. It is a nice watch, but I don't love the case shape.
> 
> View attachment 15908870


Yea I can see that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

brianinCA said:


> Tried on the SBGN023 at the GS boutique today. It is a nice watch, but I don't love the case shape.
> 
> View attachment 15908870


What's your opinion on the 019/021?


----------



## brash47

I think the SBGN00..originals are the better pick here. The added thickness, colored bezel and HUGE price increase are not worth the change. I know they are always pushed to release something new, but this time, it doesn't feel there was a direction here. The Spring Drive SBGE models in 40mm diameter are a much better buy for the money. Granted it's thicker, but the spring drive, smaller diameter and pillow design make it a very wearable watch.

The originals with steel bezel in the mid 2's is a sweet spot for HAQ for GS. Straying into this area just shows they are trying to really push into a higher price bracket.


----------



## brianinCA

Nasir Kasmani said:


> What's your opinion on the 019/021?


The same as the 023. I like the ceramic bezels and the colorways, but the case shape wasn't love at first sight.

I actually tried on the sbgn003 (and have had it on my "to buy" list for a long time) today as well, and the 023 looked better to my eye. I walked away deciding that I didn't want either one enough to shell out the cash.









I did however confirm that I love the 44GS case shape, and will own a 44GS case one day.









The sbgh279 has a beautiful gray dial and amazing indices, but it was a little thick.









The sbgp003 was wonderfully thin, and to me represents a great way to get into a 44GS case. Definitely a strong contender for a future purchase for me.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

brianinCA said:


> The same as the 023. I like the ceramic bezels and the colorways, but the case shape wasn't love at first sight.
> 
> I actually tried on the sbgn003 (and have had it on my "to buy" list for a long time) today as well, and the 023 looked better to my eye. I walked away deciding that I didn't want either one.
> View attachment 15909050
> 
> 
> I did however confirm that I love the 44GS case shape, and will own a 44GS case one day.
> 
> View attachment 15909051
> View attachment 15909052


I really want to like the sbgn003/005 but am put off by the glossy dial (sbgn003) and the loud red marker (sbgn005).


----------



## brianinCA

Nasir Kasmani said:


> I really want to like the sbgn003/005 but am put off by the glossy dial (sbgn003) and the loud red marker (sbgn005).


I actually love glossy dials but I was underwhelmed with the sbgn003 in person. I tend to agree with brash47 that the sbge range is the most impressive.


----------



## munichblue

brianinCA said:


> Tried on the SBGN023 at the GS boutique today. It is a nice watch, but I don't love the case shape.
> 
> View attachment 15908870


I think your wrist is a little bit too small for this case shape.


----------



## brianinCA

munichblue said:


> I think your wrist is a little bit too small for this case shape.


Maybe, but it looks larger in photo. I didn't find it to wear too large at all in person. My wrist is 6.25"-6.5" for reference.


----------



## Kakemonster

brianinCA said:


> Tried on the SBGN023 at the GS boutique today. It is a nice watch, but I don't love the case shape.
> 
> Edit: the more I look at this photo the more I like the watch.
> View attachment 15908870


Looks very nice indeed. What was it about the case shape you didn't like? Too angular?


----------



## brianinCA

Kakemonster said:


> Looks very nice indeed. What was it about tjr vase shape you didn't like? Too angular?


I think it had something to do with it being the first time seeing a 44GS style case in person, and the inevitable comparison. I loved the 44GS case immediately. The lugs in particular. Strong yet elegant.

Compared to the 44GS style case, the SBGN023 case was a bit squat and stubby and just lacked the "it" factor for me. However, the more I look at the photo of the SBGN023 I posted, the more I like it. So it may be worth another viewing in person.


----------



## Kakemonster

brianinCA said:


> I think it had something to do with it being the first time seeing a 44GS style case in person, and the inevitable comparison. I loved the 44GS case immediately. The lugs in particular. Strong yet elegant.
> 
> Compared to the 44GS style case, the SBGN023 case was a bit squat and stubby and just lacked the "it" factor for me. However, the more I look at the photo of the SBGN023 I posted, the more I like it. So it may be worth another viewing in person.


I know several people on various forums have complained about the endlink integration of the bracelet as well the thickness. What did you think about those 2 aspects? I suppose the stubby feeling comes from the thickness and the lug design.


----------



## brianinCA

Kakemonster said:


> I know several people on various forums have complained about the endlink integration of the bracelet as well the thickness. What did you think about those 2 aspects? I suppose the stubby feeling comes from the thickness and the lug design.


I was referring more to the lug design when I described it as stubby. It didn't wear particularly thick to me. The bracelet integration didn't stand out to me one way or another.


----------



## One-Seventy

Kakemonster said:


> I know several people on various forums have complained about the endlink integration of the bracelet as well the thickness. What did you think about those 2 aspects? I suppose the stubby feeling comes from the thickness and the lug design.


The endlink integration is not really any different to the SBGX341/3 - it fits the case, and that's all there is, not sure what there is to complain about. The case in that area is polished but the bracelet is all-brushed, which might be a factor maybe? Also the lug is not perfectly flush with the case, although that in itself is a common design trait, found on lots of watches.



















Thickness... 13.1mm for the 091/021. It's a sports watch. Is that really that thick? People seem extraordinarily sensitive to thickness these days, as if they're hankering after all those 9mm-thin rococo dresswatches they were wearing in the '80s


----------



## Kakemonster

One-Seventy said:


> The endlink integration is not really any different to the SBGX341/3 - it fits the case, and that's that, not sure what there is to complain about. The case in that area is polished but the bracelet is all-brushed, which might be a factor maybe?


Yeah, I am not quite sure what people are referring to exactly when complaining about thr endlink integration. Hard to judge without seeing the watch in person. Eager to try it on.


----------



## Lugan

Kakemonster said:


> Yeah, I am not quite sure what people are referring to exactly when complaining about thr endlink integration. Hard to judge without seeing the watch in person. Eager to try it on.


Guessing: Maybe people think the ends of the end links should be bigger/taller, filling in that space between the lugs and bezel a bit more? FWIW, I own both the 341 and 343 and think the bracelets, thickness, and everything else create a watch that is hard to beat and fills a unique niche.


----------



## Sherrf

sensejae said:


> Love the 4 o clock crown and case design! Not sure about the 4 o clock date!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like didn't have to do anything to the movement. They just rotated the whole thing


----------



## Kakemonster

Lugan said:


> Guessing: Maybe people think the ends of the end links should be bigger/taller, filling in that space between the lugs and bezel a bit more? FWIW, I own both the 341 and 343 and think the bracelets, thickness, and everything else create a watch that is hard to beat and fills a unique niche.


Yeah it does seem like the lugs do not fill out the available space and properly integrate with the case.


----------



## johnxkrn

I can't pay over $4k USD on this.. even with gold and stuff that is spring drive territory


----------



## bxtime

brash47 said:


> I think the SBGN00..originals are the better pick here. The added thickness, colored bezel and HUGE price increase are not worth the change. I know they are always pushed to release something new, but this time, it doesn't feel there was a direction here. The Spring Drive SBGE models in 40mm diameter are a much better buy for the money. Granted it's thicker, but the spring drive, smaller diameter and pillow design make it a very wearable watch.
> 
> The originals with steel bezel in the mid 2's is a sweet spot for HAQ for GS. Straying into this area just shows they are trying to really push into a higher price bracket.


I agree. I think I would just move up to the Spring Drive at those prices.


----------



## brash47

I did....I put money down on a SBGE255!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nasir Kasmani




----------



## Brent L. Miller

We received our first models in stock the end of last week and I was able to do a quick video with them. They all look fantastic but I'm taking the LE.


----------



## brash47

This one leaves me dry. They are beautiful watches, but I think the original still wins out over them. For the added price....definitely not. For that price, you can get the SBGE series Spring Drive.


----------



## singularityseven

Brent L. Miller said:


> We received our first models in stock the end of last week and I was able to do a quick video with them. They all look fantastic but I'm taking the LE.


Thanks for this video. They sure look fantastic, but the price hike, increased thickness and lack of a practical clasp have made this series an easy one to overlook.


----------



## KILOFINAL7

completely agree and an additional $900 for the LE which really only has an 18K gold GS emblem on the case back and different color scheme to differentiate it. Not impressed.


----------



## Kakemonster

The thickness and the price of sbgn003 and 005 was pretty much perfect. I can't believe GS thought it was a good idea to bump it up to almost 14 mm with the LE and yank up the prize this dramatically. I don't think this will be as sought after as the sbgn001. But I'll reserve final judgement until I see these live myself.


----------



## swissra

Black and yellow combo looks great.


----------



## One-Seventy

Kakemonster said:


> The thickness and the price of sbgn003 and 005 was pretty much perfect. I can't believe GS thought it was a good idea to bump it up to almost 14 mm with the LE and yank up the prize this dramatically. I don't think this will be as sought after as the sbgn001. But I'll reserve final judgement until I see these live myself.


Let's use the 13.1mm as a benchmark, as the additional 0.6mm (0.6mm, as much as that) of the gold inlay is applicable only to the LE. Compared to other GMTs, relevant in terms of price or spec:

14.8mm Tudor Black Bay GMT
13.7mm Seiko Sharp Edge GMT (100m WR)
12.1mm GS 001-007 GMT (100m WR)
14.7mm GS 253-257 Spring Drive GMT 
14.3mm Omega Aqua Terra GMT (150m WR, discontinued)
14.0mm GS High-Beat GMT 
13.5mm Bremont MBIII GMT (100m WR)
14.7mm Seiko LX Spring Drive GMT (100m WR)

So this new one is 1mm thicker than the existing 001-007 likely because of the addition 100m of WR. What's all the complaining about - has everyone suddenly been on an extreme diet? If you don't need the extra WR, don't buy it.


----------



## singularityseven

One-Seventy said:


> Let's use the 13.1mm as a benchmark, as the additional 0.6mm (0.6mm, as much as that) of the gold inlay is applicable only to the LE. Compared to other GMTs, relevant in terms of price or spec:
> 
> 14.8mm Tudor Black Bay GMT
> 13.7mm Seiko Sharp Edge GMT (100m WR)
> 12.1mm GS 001-007 GMT (100m WR)
> 14.7mm GS 253-257 Spring Drive GMT
> 14.3mm Omega Aqua Terra GMT (150m WR, discontinued)
> 14.0mm GS High-Beat GMT
> 13.5mm Bremont MBIII GMT (100m WR)
> 14.7mm Seiko LX Spring Drive GMT (100m WR)
> 
> So this new one is 1mm thicker than the existing 001-007 likely because of the addition 100m of WR. What's all the complaining about - has everyone suddenly been on an extreme diet? If you don't need the extra WR, don't buy it.


You make a good point and 1mm isn't really going to change lives, but 7/8 of those watches you listed have movements that are thicker than a 9F Quartz GMT afaik. Some of their regular 9F watches with 100m of WR go down to 10mm and below, while their "sporty" watches with the same movement and WR are around 12mm (with some added anti-magnetism though).

Also higher water rating these days isn't so tightly bound to thicker cases as in the past. The MING 18.01 is *12.8mm* and has *1000m* of WR. The Sinn U50 is *11.15mm* thick with *500m* of WR. Funnily enough both those watches retail(ed) at prices lower than these new Quartz GMTs and were working with movements that are thicker (ETA2824-2 and Sellita SW300-1).

All I'm trying to say is that if GS wanted to slim down these cases, they could have. There is no technological or physical limitation here, just a design decision that they chose to make.


----------



## Kakemonster

One-Seventy said:


> Let's use the 13.1mm as a benchmark, as the additional 0.6mm (0.6mm, as much as that) of the gold inlay is applicable only to the LE. Compared to other GMTs, relevant in terms of price or spec:
> 
> 14.8mm Tudor Black Bay GMT
> 13.7mm Seiko Sharp Edge GMT (100m WR)
> 12.1mm GS 001-007 GMT (100m WR)
> 14.7mm GS 253-257 Spring Drive GMT
> 14.3mm Omega Aqua Terra GMT (150m WR, discontinued)
> 14.0mm GS High-Beat GMT
> 13.5mm Bremont MBIII GMT (100m WR)
> 14.7mm Seiko LX Spring Drive GMT (100m WR)
> 
> So this new one is 1mm thicker than the existing 001-007 likely because of the addition 100m of WR. What's all the complaining about - has everyone suddenly been on an extreme diet? If you don't need the extra WR, don't buy it.


My post was mainly aimed at the thickness of the LE, not so much the regular models. On paper I agree that 1mm added thickness doesn't sound like much of an increase, and for many people this won't be a deal breaker. I bet even some might like the extra heft.

For me however, the overall comfort and slimmer case was one of the main selling points with the previous quartz GMT models. And I suspect that 1 mm increase in thickness,  although small on paper, will likely make a noticeable difference on wrist.

But as I said I have to reserve final judgement until I get a chance to try them on.


----------



## brianinCA

Kakemonster said:


> My post was mainly aimed at the thickness of the LE, not so much the regular models. On paper I agree that 1mm added thickness doesn't sound like much of an increase, and for many people this won't be a deal breaker. I bet even even some might like the extra heft.
> 
> For me however, the overall comfort and slimmer case was one of the main selling points with the previous quartz GMT models. And I suspect that 1 mm increase in thickness, although small on paper, will make a noticeble difference on wrist.
> 
> But as I said I have to reserve final judgement until I get a chance to try them on.


I suspect that the LE's 1mm extra thickness is just the small gold medallion on the underside of the case, in which case I doubt anyone would notice it.


----------



## Kakemonster

brianinCA said:


> I suspect that the LE's 1mm extra thickness is just the small gold medallion on the underside of the case, in which case I doubt anyone would notice it.


It would be great if it was not noticeable. Fingers crossed


----------



## One-Seventy

brianinCA said:


> I suspect that the LE's 1mm extra thickness is just the small gold medallion on the underside of the case, in which case I doubt anyone would notice it.


The gold inlay adds only 600 microns of additional depth, and is approximately 10mm in diameter. Yep, it will make absolutely zero difference to the way it wears. I mean absolute zero. It is, very obviously, not the same as a mid-case that is 1mm thicker all the way through.


----------



## One-Seventy

singularityseven said:


> All I'm trying to say is that if GS wanted to slim down these cases, they could have. There is no technological or physical limitation here, just a design decision that they chose to make.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not suggesting that every manufacturer should make watches that are as skinny as possible. (Especially as thinness is emphatically not a desirable attribute in anything other than a cocktail-style dress watch for today's buyer.) Just that you have to take the thickness of this new one in context of all the others, and in those contexts, it's simply within range. Also of course the correlations between case size, thickness and WR are not absolute.

The Spring Drive movement is around 5.8mm thick, compared to a Rolex 3186 at 6.5mm. The 9f GMT version, I don't know - there's no information out there I can find. It appears from pictures to be a little thinner than an ETA 251, which is 5mm thick. Be interested to find out what it really is.

Omega's Seamaster GMT was around 13.5mm top to bottom, with 300m WR and a 4mm deep movement. I don't think I ever once read a complaint about its thickness. Today, Breitling will do an Avenger GMT at 12.1mm with the same WR rating, but not too many people are interested in that one.


----------



## MickCollins1916

One-Seventy said:


> Let's use the 13.1mm as a benchmark, as the additional 0.6mm (0.6mm, as much as that) of the gold inlay is applicable only to the LE. Compared to other GMTs, relevant in terms of price or spec:
> 
> 14.8mm Tudor Black Bay GMT
> 13.7mm Seiko Sharp Edge GMT (100m WR)
> 12.1mm GS 001-007 GMT (100m WR)
> 14.7mm GS 253-257 Spring Drive GMT
> 14.3mm Omega Aqua Terra GMT (150m WR, discontinued)
> 14.0mm GS High-Beat GMT
> 13.5mm Bremont MBIII GMT (100m WR)
> 14.7mm Seiko LX Spring Drive GMT (100m WR)
> 
> So this new one is 1mm thicker than the existing 001-007 likely because of the addition 100m of WR. What's all the complaining about - has everyone suddenly been on an extreme diet? If you don't need the extra WR, don't buy it.





singularityseven said:


> You make a good point and 1mm isn't really going to change lives, but 7/8 of those watches you listed have movements that are thicker than a 9F Quartz GMT afaik. Some of their regular 9F watches with 100m of WR go down to 10mm and below, while their "sporty" watches with the same movement and WR are around 12mm (with some added anti-magnetism though).
> 
> Also higher water rating these days isn't so tightly bound to thicker cases as in the past. The MING 18.01 is *12.8mm* and has *1000m* of WR. The Sinn U50 is *11.15mm* thick with *500m* of WR. Funnily enough both those watches retail(ed) at prices lower than these new Quartz GMTs and were working with movements that are thicker (ETA2824-2 and Sellita SW300-1).
> 
> All I'm trying to say is that if GS wanted to slim down these cases, they could have. There is no technological or physical limitation here, just a design decision that they chose to make.





Kakemonster said:


> My post was mainly aimed at the thickness of the LE, not so much the regular models. On paper I agree that 1mm added thickness doesn't sound like much of an increase, and for many people this won't be a deal breaker. I bet even some might like the extra heft.
> 
> For me however, the overall comfort and slimmer case was one of the main selling points with the previous quartz GMT models. And I suspect that 1 mm increase in thickness, although small on paper, will likely make a noticeable difference on wrist.
> 
> But as I said I have to reserve final judgement until I get a chance to try them on.


Tried it on. The extra thickness, such as it is, bothered me 0%. Wore extremely comfortably.

I liked the watch in the metal and the case shape is intriguing.

Still passed.




























It's not as svelte as this guy, but for now, going to pass on the extra WR/ceramic for the delta in cost.


----------



## One-Seventy

My nearest GS dealer now has these in stock. They seem to have appeared at boutiques first but I'm nowhere near one unfortunately. I liked the JDM-only anti-magnetic 341/343 and this looks to have a very similar case, so might be the only way I can get anything like it.

I'd have been all over the "Grey Beast" (SBGV245; only 11.8mm!) if I'd known about it sooner, but it sold out, and has entered the flippers/profits realm.


----------



## singularityseven

One-Seventy said:


> My nearest GS dealer now has these in stock. They seem to have appeared at boutiques first but I'm nowhere near one unfortunately. I liked the JDM-only anti-magnetic 341/343 and this looks to have a very similar case, so might be the only way I can get anything like it.
> 
> I'd have been all over the "Grey Beast" (SBGV245; only 11.8mm!) if I'd known about it sooner, but it sold out, and has entered the flippers/profits realm.


The 341/343 are available through GS boutiques too, so don't lose hope yet. I'm not sure what the import fees are in the UK, but importing the 341/343 from Japan isn't a bad option for US customers that don't want to pay the full $3700 retail at a boutique.


----------



## SkyMustang

I tried the watches on and they are indeed very beautiful. The huge price increase of these quartz beauties venturing into Automatic/SD territory may be a signal that prices of the latter will start creeping up soon.


----------



## Alpha5

These models are now up on SeiyaJapan and some other sites. $3.6k for the red and blue models, $5.2k for the LE. It's quite a bit for a quartz, and you definitely have to ask yourself if the ~$1,200 premium over some of the previous models (he has the SBGN013 for $2.4k) is worth it for adding a ceramic bezel and 200m water resistance.


----------



## 981GT4

Okay so this is a 'first post' on this forum - and full disclosure: I'm not a long-time Grand Seiko collector or as deeply geeky about the brand as I'd like to be! So, you can take all of my comments with a grain of salt, coming from a 'noob' to the brand (although not to watches in general).

I've long been fascinated by Grand Seiko, and my first ever was a SBGA285 spring drive I picked up only a couple of years ago. The _movement_ is super interesting, and I was mesmerized by the smooth sweep. It's been a satisfying watch to own, but with lockdowns easing this year I've been keen to make an addition that could accompany me on some travel.

So, my second Grand Seiko is the SBGN023 LE referenced in this thread. I've never owned a quartz watch. That in itself makes it a bit of a novelty for me. As far as quartz goes, the 9F86 seems to be one of the best and most interesting. However, the main reason I bought this watch is because of how great it _looks._ I can understand the complaints about the pricing to some extent; but in the metal it looks excellent - tough, rugged, technical and distinctly Grand Seiko, with the usual excellent finishing and dial. So far it's been staying on my wrist every day and my other watches aren't getting a look-in. This might be because this watch is making me too lazy to wind and set manuals and automatics 🤣

I would echo comments others have made that it doesn't wear as big or thick as the stats might suggest - and I've got pretty small wrists. I would say if you like the look of this watch you should definitely try one on and see what you think.


----------



## Kakemonster

Tried on the sbgn023 today. Very nicely finished like all GS watches with a surprisingly subtle sunray pattern. However, it sadly didn't do much for me. Hard to explain why exactly. I think maybe the dial felt a bit too flat and the case was not really my cup of tea. The thickness was better than expected, didn't feel overly thick.


----------



## SkyMustang

I tried on an sbga021 and it is indeed a very beautiful watch, very much a GS. The case seemed a tad stubby as in it didn’t seem quite long enough.

im still not sure what the 021 offers apart from being a limited edition and a bit of gold at the back. They should have made it a +/- 5s movement to justify the extra cost.


----------



## ffnc1020

Tried them on at an AD recently and surprisingly they did nothing for me. I would love to see a diver sharing the same case with a matt dial.


----------



## One-Seventy

SkyMustang said:


> I tried on an sbga021 and it is indeed a very beautiful watch, very much a GS. The case seemed a tad stubby as in it didn't seem quite long enough.
> 
> im still not sure what the 021 offers apart from being a limited edition and a bit of gold at the back. They should have made it a +/- 5s movement to justify the extra cost.


Did you mean sbgn021? (As in the GMTs being discussed)

Though yes, far as I can tell other than colour scheme, it's just the gold medallion at the back that differs. Tighter movement tolerances would have been welcome. Here the difference is £800, and 18k gold is currently £31 per gram. Of course, this is not cost-plus pricing like toilet roll or whatever - the gold needs to be sourced and worked for starters - but there is only a few g of gold in the medallion. Some other way to distinguish it would have been nice. But, the other two are very nice, if expensive (you have to value the 200m WR and wear resistance of the bezel).


----------



## ts298

The interface between the bracelet and case looks poorly done. Not only can you see a gap but the finishes contrast, and not in a good way.


----------



## One-Seventy

ts298 said:


> The interface between the bracelet and case looks poorly done. Not only can you see a gap but the finishes contrast, and not in a good way.


Do you mean this gap (in red)? The endlink is curved on two planes, but the case only one - so each recessed side appears to dip down. If it was me, I'd also have brushed the surfaces marked in blue to match the bracelet. This may have made more of a feature of the polished stripe down the side of each case, and I don't think it would have made it look any less coherent.


----------



## ts298

One-Seventy said:


> Do you mean this gap (in red)? The endlink is curved on two planes, but the case only one - so each recessed side appears to dip down. If it was me, I'd also have brushed the surfaces marked in blue to match the bracelet. This may have made more of a feature of the polished stripe down the side of each case, and I don't think it would have made it look any less coherent.
> 
> View attachment 16015609


Yes, and I like your thoughts. As it is, it looks like they slapped a stock bracelet onto the new watch... the styles don't match up in terms of contours or finishing. If they wanted to get away with being cheap they could have given the case a "lip" where your red circle is to cover the interface between the bracelet and case. That's how it is on the SBGN003 and it works.


----------



## MickCollins1916

I have to admit that I'm really nuts about the blue-dialed SBGN021&#8230;super tempting! I love the light blue accents on this watch, the facets of the case, and the dial texture.

I just can't wrap my mind around the price. The SBGN005 seems like a steal by comparison.


----------



## One-Seventy

That's a great comparison. 

You can see the newer one costs more money and has a few upgrades here and there, such as the sportier hands, lots more lume, fatter crown and wider bracelet. It's bigger and heavier all round and that's never been free in the history of watches . 

TBH neither endlink really fits like a glove but the one niggle I have is that the newer one has this very flat lug facet that needs a completely flush link, not the "step" in the case. The other thing, although it's not so noticeable in real life, is it shares an unlined, plain date cut-out with the SBGE Spring Drive GMTs. I prefer the framed treatment.

I know it's not a reality... but I'd like to see 003's case shape in 40mm with a bigger crown, ceramic bezel and fatter bracelet off the newer watch. It would also stop any lame comparisons with the R*l*x *xpl*r*r.


----------



## MickCollins1916

One-Seventy said:


> That's a great comparison.
> 
> You can see the newer one costs more money and has a few upgrades here and there, such as the sportier hands, lots more lume, fatter crown and wider bracelet. It's bigger and heavier all round and that's never been free in the history of watches .
> 
> TBH neither endlink really fits like a glove but the one niggle I have is that the newer one has this very flat lug facet that needs a completely flush link, not the "step" in the case. The other thing, although it's not so noticeable in real life, is it shares an unlined, plain date cut-out with the SBGE Spring Drive GMTs. I prefer the framed treatment.
> 
> I know it's not a reality... but I'd like to see 003's case shape in 40mm with a bigger crown, ceramic bezel and fatter bracelet off the newer watch. It would also stop any lame comparisons with the R*l*x *xpl*r*r.






























Great point about the lume - the SBGN021's lume blows that of the SBGN005(mediocre) or SBGE257 (mediocre, and only at the cardinal markers) straight out of the water.

I just did a 7-day stretch with the 257, and it's a keeper for me. I have a few minor beefs, such as weight (172g fully-linked, vs 170g for the 021, or 149g for the 005), thickness of it (14.7 for 257, vs 13.1 for 021, or 12.1 for 005), or the fact the dial/chapter ring are so very busy.

While I appreciate the day/night indicator on the chapter ring in the form of multiple colors, the 257's also got the odd hour numbers on the chapter ring. Seems superfluous, but doesn't bother me enough to ditch the watch.

The hands are sportier on the SBGN021 than the 005 by far, and the watch is less busy than the 257 all around. I'm nuts about the 021's color scheme.

I've got a bunch of big, thick stainless steel watches (BB GMT, 257, bunch of Rolex Sea-Dwellers, etc.), and some thick titanium ones (SNR029, SBGA231), so I'm not sure this watch fits without ditching some other pieces.

If it was $3,500 instead of $4,500, that might have made the decision harder in some respects.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

I was thinking to pull trigger on SBGN021 as really like blue color but unsure on thickness. 

13mm thickness is similar to my SBP239. 

Its bothering me more cause unable to try on due to lockdown here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westcoastco

I just came back from a GS retailer where I tried on the most recent sports GMTs. To my surprise, the SBGN021 was my favorite overall. The sunburst dial effect is most pronounced. There is indeed a bracelet-to-case gap although you need to really focus on it to see it. The unframed date window did not bother me, unlike what I expected.

I would love to compare the SBGN021 to the new(ish) time-only SBGX343. What appeals to me is the case, dial, and lumed hands, which are nearly identical. The time-only one isn't available at retailers, only at the GS9 club site.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

westcoastco said:


> I just came back from a GS retailer where I tried on the most recent sports GMTs. To my surprise, the SBGN021 was my favorite overall. The sunburst dial effect is most pronounced. There is indeed a bracelet-to-case gap although you need to really focus on it to see it. The unframed date window did not bother me, unlike what I expected.
> 
> I would love to compare the SBGN021 to the new(ish) time-only SBGX343. What appeals to me is the case, dial, and lumed hands, which are nearly identical. The time-only one isn't available at retailers, only at the GS9 club site.


With thickness 13.1m and 170g weight, did you find it comfortable on the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westcoastco

Lisa Hasan said:


> With thickness 13.1m and 170g weight, did you find it comfortable on the wrist?


It fit well. The thickness was fine - in fact, my Bond Seamaster is thicker. However, I am concerned about the weight. I don't like heavy watches. The older SBGN003 etc GMTs feel lighter and more comfortable to me. Less wrist presence and lume, however. The 40mm spring drive GMTs are a bit bulkier than the quartz.

If they make this in titanium, it is a no-brainer for me. Also, I could not understand why the LE is so much more expensive. I tried it too, and visually the blue regular edition looked better to me.


----------



## Poorman

westcoastco said:


> I just came back from a GS retailer where I tried on the most recent sports GMTs. To my surprise, the SBGN021 was my favorite overall. The sunburst dial effect is most pronounced. There is indeed a bracelet-to-case gap although you need to really focus on it to see it. The unframed date window did not bother me, unlike what I expected.
> 
> I would love to compare the SBGN021 to the new(ish) time-only SBGX343. What appeals to me is the case, dial, and lumed hands, which are nearly identical. The time-only one isn't available at retailers, only at the GS9 club site.


I just received an SBGX343 from Japan via Chrono24, it is just about the perfect watch. Fits my wrist like it grew there. Looking hard at the SBGN019 in the near future, slightly worried about the height.


----------



## Lisa Hasan

westcoastco said:


> It fit well. The thickness was fine - in fact, my Bond Seamaster is thicker. However, I am concerned about the weight. I don't like heavy watches. The older SBGN003 etc GMTs feel lighter and more comfortable to me. Less wrist presence and lume, however. The 40mm spring drive GMTs are a bit bulkier than the quartz.
> 
> If they make this in titanium, it is a no-brainer for me. Also, I could not understand why the LE is so much more expensive. I tried it too, and visually the blue regular edition looked better to me.


Waiting lockdown lifted here to a try on wrist. Really dig into blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975

I’ve been eying the 021 for a while. I had the blue spring drive but the dial was too busy for me. I like the cleaner look here and the more angular case. That bracelet matching to the case is really disappointing. Now that it’s been pointed out, it is hard for me to unsee it. At $3500, I’d grab one of these which translates to just over 20 percent off. Doable? Might need some patience but that’s fine. I wear sweat pants all day at home anyway …


----------



## Tpp3975

Just grabbed an 021 off of Ebay. Got a killer deal with the 10% off coupon. At the price paid, I can live with some of the flaws. Now I have to suffer through the wait since it's coming from overseas. I miss my 255 but I think I prefer the case and less busy dial of the 021. Of course, I prefer the Spring Drive but that's another story for another day.


----------



## Tikiman

Good day,i find a SBGN023 to try , it a very nice watch i like the case a lot you can feel the presence for sure,the bracelet it OK but nothing to go crazy about,don't like the claps mechanism.
I was a bit disappointed that the date wheel did not seem center in the window and the second hand was not stopping right on the dial index.For the price they ask for this it a no go for now.


----------



## One-Seventy

Tikiman said:


> Good day,i find a SBGN023 to try , it a very nice watch i like the case a lot you can feel the presence for sure,the bracelet it OK but nothing to go crazy about,don't like the claps mechanism.
> I was a bit disappointed that the date wheel did not seem center in the window and the second hand was not stopping right on the dial index.For the price they ask for this it a no go for now.


That's a shame. The earlier 9f GMTs never had a problem in this area. I wonder if the ramping up of production and distribution (they must be making more watches now than they were some years ago) is having an effect on QC. Not yet seen a 9f in a store that wasn't perfect...


----------



## Tpp3975

Finally received my SBGN021 today. In full disclosure, I only paid $3200 for it (combined an ebay coupon with no sales tax). I previously owned an SBGE255. I always thought the SBGE255, while stunning, was to "nice" and "blingly" for a sportswatch. There were a lot of polished pieces and together it looked somewhat dressy. Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous watch but I was almost afraid to wear it as an everyday sports watch. 

Setting aside the movement, I prefer everything about the 021 more. The case is more angular, making it more masculine. It has great weight and presence. It's more balanced than the 255 due to the cushioned case. The dial is cleaner due to no power reserve indicator. I prefer the standard oyster style bracelet to the style on the 255 which is more dressy. In short, it's a better "sports watch" IMHO. I also prefer that there are more brushed surfaces which will make this one easier to wear out and about without fear of scratching the zaratsu. 

Street prices seem to be around $3800 to $3900. Used 255s go for $4500 ish and new closer to $5200. At that range, it's a close call but I'm not seeing much reason to spring for the 255 over the 021 unless you have to have an automatic movement. At the price I paid, I don't think anything in the market can touch the build quality and finishing. At closer to MSRP, I don't know. The way prices are exploding it's probably fine but 4k will get you a pretty nice high end automatic sports watch (SMP, Pelagos etc.). None will have the finishing of a GS however.


----------



## brianinCA

Tpp3975 said:


> Finally received my SBGN021 today. In full disclosure, I only paid $3200 for it (combined an ebay coupon with no sales tax). I previously owned an SBGE255. I always thought the SBGE255, while stunning, was to "nice" and "blingly" for a sportswatch. There were a lot of polished pieces and together it looked somewhat dressy. Don't get me wrong, it's a gorgeous watch but I was almost afraid to wear it as an everyday sports watch.
> 
> Setting aside the movement, I prefer everything about the 021 more. The case is more angular, making it more masculine. It has great weight and presence. It's more balanced than the 255 due to the cushioned case. The dial is cleaner due to no power reserve indicator. I prefer the standard oyster style bracelet to the style on the 255 which is more dressy. In short, it's a better "sports watch" IMHO. I also prefer that there are more brushed surfaces which will make this one easier to wear out and about without fear of scratching the zaratsu.
> 
> Street prices seem to be around $3800 to $3900. Used 255s go for $4500 ish and new closer to $5200. At that range, it's a close call but I'm not seeing much reason to spring for the 255 over the 021 unless you have to have an automatic movement. At the price I paid, I don't think anything in the market can touch the build quality and finishing. At closer to MSRP, I don't know. The way prices are exploding it's probably fine but 4k will get you a pretty nice high end automatic sports watch (SMP, Pelagos etc.). None will have the finishing of a GS however.


Congrats! Pics?


----------



## Tpp3975

brianinCA said:


> Congrats! Pics?


Thanks. I may be tucking it away for Xmas for fear of imminent divorce but I'll try to sneak a few.


----------



## Tpp3975

Here you go:


----------



## bseo

I am seriously considering SBGN021. However, I am bit concerned about the weight. Is it ok to wear it all day long? Thanks!


----------



## Tpp3975

bseo said:


> I am seriously considering SBGN021. However, I am bit concerned about the weight. Is it ok to wear it all day long? Thanks!


The watch has presence but it's not overly heavy. I've never owned a watch that actual felt heavy so maybe im not sensitive to this issue. I like a watch to have some heft.


----------



## One-Seventy

I tried this range on last month. I wouldn't say it's more top-heavy than a typical 40mm dive watch with 200m WR, not at all. The bracelet is not thin and weedy. I eventually went with the SBGV243 "tough" model, which is more top-heavy as it comes on a Cordura/Lorica strap, distributing almost all of the weight up to the watch head. It still wasn't bothersome. 

All I didn't like was the noticeable radial effect in bright light (not normally a problem where I live!) and the tiny, very thin 24h hand. Almost an afterthought and not that easy to read in the metal. Here is a shot from the AD, so please forgive dust:


----------



## Tpp3975

As an aside I decided to size my bracelet today. What a pia that is. Those screws are so small! I lost one of them. I appear to be in between sizes. No adjustment on the clasp is a real bummer.


----------



## sdiver68

Tpp3975 said:


> As an aside I decided to size my bracelet today. What a pia that is. Those screws are so small! I lost one of them. I appear to be in between sizes. No adjustment on the clasp is a real bummer.


A thicker microfiber cloth underneath catches inevitable screw drops. Needle nose tweezers help place the screw. But those jeweler headbands with magnification lenses are your best friend! The $15 Amazon version works great...really transforned all my watch maintenance.

Since there is so much trial and error with the 2/3rds links for me those tools are indispensable.


----------



## Tpp3975

sdiver68 said:


> A thicker microfiber cloth underneath catches inevitable screw drops. Needle nose tweezers help place the screw. But those jeweler headbands with magnification lenses are your best friend! The $15 Amazon version works great...really transforned all my watch maintenance.
> 
> Since there is so much trial and error with the 2/3rds links for me those tools are indispensable.


Thanks. So I took out 3.5 links. A little tight. Any suggestions to fix it?


----------



## sdiver68

Tpp3975 said:


> Thanks. So I took out 3.5 links. A little tight. Any suggestions to fix it?


Im going to assume you tried removing the other small link and replacing it with a full?

2 1/2 links are bigger than 1 full link. Remove 1 full link add 2 1/2 links. Yes you will most likely have to source the extra 1/2 link.


----------



## Tpp3975

sdiver68 said:


> Im going to assume you tried removing the other small link and replacing it with a full?
> 
> 2 1/2 links are bigger than 1 full link. Remove 1 full link add 2 1/2 links. Yes you will most likely have to source the extra 1/2 link.


It's too tight so I imagine it's the opposite? Remove 2 half links and put 1 linl back?


----------



## Tpp3975

What are everyone's thoughts on the new SBGM245? Sits between the quartz and the SD at 5700. I'm really digging the silver fixed bezel.


----------



## brianinCA

Tpp3975 said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on the new SBGM245? Sits between the quartz and the SD at 5700. I'm really digging the silver fixed bezel.


The sbgm245 looks good. Almost identical to the sbgn005, but the sbgm245 is 1.5mm larger in case diameter and 2mm thicker than the sbgn005. Personally, I prefer the dimensions of the sbgn005 particularly the thickness. I also like the date better at 3 than at 4. Throw in the fact that the sbgn005 can be had for mid-$2k, and its an easy choice for me. Quartz vs auto doesn't make a big difference to me though. It may to you.


----------



## Tpp3975

brianinCA said:


> The sbgm245 looks good. Almost identical to the sbgn005, but the sbgm245 is 1.5mm larger in case diameter and 2mm thicker than the sbgn005. Personally, I prefer the dimensions of the sbgn005 particularly the thickness. I also like the date better at 3 than at 4. Throw in the fact that the sbgn005 can be had for mid-$2k, and its an easy choice for me. Quartz vs auto doesn't make a big difference to me though. It may to you.


Quartz over automatic no but I like the proportions of the 245 more than 005. Bezel looks thicker and watch appears to have more presence. Maybe my eyes are tricking me.


----------



## brianinCA

Tpp3975 said:


> Quartz over automatic no but I like the proportions of the 245 more than 005. Bezel looks thicker and watch appears to have more presence. Maybe my eyes are tricking me.


You could be right about the proportions. The thinness of the bezel on the SBGN005 is actually my biggest gripe with it. It would be interesting to see the two side by side.


----------



## Tpp3975

brianinCA said:


> The thinness of the bezel on the SBGN005 is actually my biggest gripe with it.


Me too. I think the 245 addresses that.


----------



## sdiver68

Tpp3975 said:


> It's too tight so I imagine it's the opposite? Remove 2 half links and put 1 linl back?


No. 2 half links are longer than 1 full link. But you should try replacing 1 half with 1 full first.


----------



## Tpp3975

sdiver68 said:


> No. 2 half links are longer than 1 full link. But you should try replacing 1 half with 1 full first.


I must be dense. The watch is too tight. It needs to be looser. Wouldn't removing 2 half links and replacing with a full link make it slightly looser? What am I missing ? Thanks.


----------



## sdiver68

Tpp3975 said:


> I must be dense. The watch is too tight. It needs to be looser. Wouldn't removing 2 half links and replacing with a full link make it slightly looser? What am I missing ? Thanks.


No. Each small link is really ~2/3rds link. It's too tight, you want it larger.

Lets say your full links are 8mm and your small links are 5.5mm. In this example these are the only 2 links. You want to lengthen it.

Currently, its 8+5.5=13.5
Replace small link with full 8+8=16
Or
Add another small link to existing 8+5.5+5.5=19


----------



## One-Seventy

Tpp3975 said:


> I must be dense. The watch is too tight. It needs to be looser. Wouldn't removing 2 half links and replacing with a full link make it slightly looser? What am I missing ? Thanks.


GS's "half links" are typically longer than half a full link - like a 65% link. Replace two of those with one full link, and there you go.


----------



## Tpp3975

sdiver68 said:


> No. Each small link is really ~2/3rds link. It's too tight, you want it larger.
> 
> Lets say your full links are 8mm and your small links are 5.5mm. In this example these are the only 2 links. You want to lengthen it.
> 
> Currently, its 8+5.5=13.5
> Replace small link with full 8+8=16
> Or
> Add another small link to existing 8+5.5+5.5=19


Yeah, I am dense. Got it.


----------



## johnxkrn

While picking up an Omega De Ville for my father in law, I also took a look at the new GS 9f GMTs and I must say, they look much better in person than online.
I also noticed this with SBGN003, which has been under my radar for months.

I will be stopping by this Thursday to take a look.. I might be walking out with one haha.

I do agree with the thinness of the 24hr bezel on the SBGN003.. but surprising in person it doesnt look thin (which also makes the dial look bigger online but in person its not).


----------



## Tpp3975

johnxkrn said:


> While picking up an Omega De Ville for my father in law, I also took a look at the new GS 9f GMTs and I must say, they look much better in person than online.
> I also noticed this with SBGN003, which has been under my radar for months.
> 
> I will be stopping by this Thursday to take a look.. I might be walking out with one haha.
> 
> I do agree with the thinness of the 24hr bezel on the SBGN003.. but surprising in person it doesnt look thin (which also makes the dial look bigger online but in person its not).


The bezel on the new 9f is also quite thin. Really liking the new SBGM in this regard but it's pricey.


----------



## johnxkrn

Tpp3975 said:


> The bezel on the new 9f is also quite thin. Really liking the new SBGM in this regard but it's pricey.


Exactly with that price point and no discount (at least for now), so many other options. That date on 4oclock is really gives me frown though


----------



## Tpp3975

johnxkrn said:


> Exactly with that price point and no discount (at least for now), so many other options. That date on 4oclock is really gives me frown though


Agreed. At 20 percent off maybe but not msrp.


----------

